# Odd black patch with 'spots'



## ThomasR (Apr 4, 2020)

Out of nowhere my block has developed 4 patches of distint dark grey splotches (around 1m2 each). Attached is a photo. Any identification and solution tips would be greatly appreciated. Photo attached.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Looks alot like slime mold.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

ThomasR said:


> Out of nowhere my block has developed 4 patches of distint dark grey splotches (around 1m2 each). Attached is a photo. Any identification and solution tips would be greatly appreciated. Photo attached.


Looks like slime mold. Not concerning agronomically. Usually can be washed off with water.


----------

